# Connected my PC to TV, but the TV shows only blue screen



## cobeyugcobeyug (Jan 4, 2009)

I Connected my PC to the TV, but the TV shows only blue screen.

I made the connection with s-video cable, and set all settings that were needed in nVidia Control Panel to have dual display. I have JVC TV and Geforce 8500GT graphic card.
There are "special channels" on my TV: AV, E1-VHS, E2-Game, E3-S-VHS, E4, but on all of them there is only blue screen. I can't seem to find what's the problem - the desktop isn't showing at all. I'm using the same TV and the same cable on which my friend was able to connect his computer, but I can't. He can't help me because somebody else set up it for him years ago. Does anyone have a clue what can be the problem?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF...

Make sure the PC resolution is set to one that the TV can understand. Check the owner's manual it will say. To do this you need another monitor then go into properties on your desk top.

The TV may need to be on a certain channel (3 or 4 usually) but since I don't use S-Video I'm not sure about that.


----------



## cobeyugcobeyug (Jan 4, 2009)

Downloading and reading the manual did help, I found that it needs to be on E-4 and to have S-video as TV in, you helped me a lot, thank you very much ray: :wink:


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Perhaps its not outpuring to the correct monitor?

is the pc set to clone or extended monitors?


----------

